# FTP RAW Befehle



## mkbm (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein Problem.

Und zwar hab ich ein Programm das mit dem TCPClient per FTP auf einen Server zugreift.

Jetzt würde ich gerne damit eine Datei hochladen. Allerdings kann ich nur RAW Befehle senden.
Also hab ich es so ausprobiert.

USER user
PASS pass
PASV
STOR sad.txt
QUIT

Allerdings klappt das leider nicht.
Ich erhalte die Meldung: 425 Failed to establish connection.

Und ich weiß auch nicht wie ich die lokale Datei angeben kann.


Würde mich über jeden Tipp sehr freuen.

mkbm


----------

